
Can you feed cats and dogs a vegan diet? - lelima
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200304-can-you-feed-cats-and-dogs-a-vegan-diet
======
lelima
>>It has been calculated that beef cattle need 8g of feed in order to grow 1g
of protein – whereas insects only need 2g to create 1g of protein.

That's impressive, I wonder if we can add more insects to our diets, or is too
far from western culture?

~~~
jamil7
I've seen cricket protein bars and powder around so I assume it might be
palatable to the west when "hidden" in processed food. I end up wondering with
this though is it not more effecient just to get protein from the raw feed in
these cases? Why eat the cricket if you can eat the soy or whatever it's fed
with?

~~~
verdverm
Because the meat tastes better, and the animals are more than a transfer
system, they transform their intake into proteins you cannot find in plants

My guidelines have been to acknowledge our biological evolution as much as I
can

\- omnivore \- squatty potty \- lots of time walking

